# Portions of Betsie Closed



## wenchmon (Jun 26, 2012)

Way to go DNR!! Hopefully it's not too late. I caught a few at the mouth 2-4 weeks ago before the word got out to the non-local snaggers. Fishing was pretty good until then, now I am lucky to even have a bite or see a fish moving up the river while I am standing there. I watched the other night as 2 guys, about 200 yds from me, snagged and landed about 7-8 fish in 30 minutes on the north side of the closed area by Northstar Marina and I didn't see but 1 fish move up that same lane. I left frustrated and they were still there rippin' away. They really need to outlaw treble hooks as well on the Betsie and maybe even make it fly only during the Salmon run. JMHO.


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> This is the bright side! And you know that is exactly what will happen too!


I sure hope thats what that meant, I just dont understand the thinking of some "fisherman"

People act as if their snagging before they ever have a chance to spawn wont effect them or something, Do people not realize that IF things go bad enough THIS year we are all going to suffer in 5 years?

Its not like we wont be around to suffer the consequences, ITS 5 YEARS FROM NOW!

Just makes me sick to think that the same people who love to catch, eat, fight, play with the salmon just show zero care for our future runs.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

wenchmon said:


> Way to go DNR!! Hopefully it's not too late. I caught a few at the mouth 2-4 weeks ago before the word got out to the non-local snaggers. Fishing was pretty good until then, now I am lucky to even have a bite or see a fish moving up the river while I am standing there. I watched the other night as 2 guys, about 200 yds from me, snagged and landed about 7-8 fish in 30 minutes on the north side of the closed area by Northstar Marina and I didn't see but 1 fish move up that same lane. I left frustrated and they were still there rippin' away. They really need to outlaw treble hooks as well on the Betsie and maybe even make it fly only during the Salmon run. JMHO.


Banning trebles would be a thought, but there's no way in hell a fly only reg. Would make it!!! Us bait fisherman and our clients don't like linning fish or flicking lint. The excitment comes from the visual anticipation of a bobber going down. Take your fly and go fish the water you have been given and be thankful for that!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wenchmon (Jun 26, 2012)

fishman210 said:


> Banning trebles would be a thought, but there's no way in hell a fly only reg. Would make it!!! Us bait fisherman and our clients don't like linning fish or flicking lint. The excitment comes from the visual anticipation of a bobber going down. Take your fly and go fish the water you have been given and be thankful for that!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't even own a fly rod! I don't use bobbers either. The techniques we all use to fish Salmon in the river though come somewhat from flyfishing; cast it up current and let it float down whether its skein, spawn bags, or an artificial. Maybe not all fly only, just at the mouth on the flats(of course when it's not closed by DNR). I want to protect this fishery but if it keeps up the way it is I won't even come back here after I move away soon as there won't be any fish to catch in a couple of years. How about catch and release only at the river mouth? I don't think many people would be meat fishing(snagging) there then! I have never seen as many people as this year in a Salmon Frenzy. Just look at their rod and tackle and you can tell if they are legit or not!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

glad they are helping the fish. btw there are fish moving in now, did ok in the river early this weekend. skein and bobs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

IMO, the closing should be every year from Aug 1 until Jan 1. It would be a very effective way to curtail the issue in future years to come. There are a couple other "small" NW streams that just get hammered at the mouth every fall that would benefit from the like closure. 

The days of massive stocking are over and if we want to continue on with our salmon fishery, we will need to protect the small cold water fish factories from people who abuse them. 
It is too bad that the area around Homestead can not be closed too, even if it is just 300 feet on either side of the barrier, once again there are some other streams that a closure like that could apply to also.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

fishman210 said:


> Banning trebles would be a thought, but there's no way in hell a fly only reg. Would make it!!! Us bait fisherman and our clients don't like linning fish or flicking lint. The excitment comes from the visual anticipation of a bobber going down. Take your fly and go fish the water you have been given and be thankful for that!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Banning treble hooks is the dumbest thing out there. Then people who fish cranks wouldn't be allowed to pursue salmon. ...and I bet guys who are chucking and ducking are snagging just as many people as guys using trebles. Saw a gill hooked fish thrown on a stringer yesterday that was hooked with a single.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

bass master, I understand your reasoning with one exception. The betsie has never been planted with salmon, and it gets one heck of run every year. In this case, this particular run needs to be protected. If the water were up, there wouldn't be an issue, but raking fish, even legally just doesn't make sense in 3 inches of water. At the very least, it should at least be sporting. And absolutely not on the flies only thing, I don't think I need to say any more on that issue.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cranks would still be allowed to be ran. Just have to spend a little time changing some hooks. It is a legit rule in ohio and so is a NO FISHING rule after dark In the river. There are many considerations and variations of rules that should be talked about. Fines should be greatly increased. Right now snaggers are not paying enough for their wrong doing! More eyes need to be put out there watching the people who are breaking the laws and killing our fishery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been there several times this summer/fall. I'm glad to hear of this decision by the DNR. This post was to inform us about the pending closure of part of the Betsie and the reason for doing so. It wasn't to re-write the Michigan fishing regulations handbook.

If you want to make fly only sections, close other areas, limit number of hook points, change seasons, fine more snaggers, etc.. Then go to your DNR or politicians and get regulations changed.

I fish for the spawning run salmon when they hit the rivers every fall. I catch the fish I choose to eat out in the lake. I release everything I catch in the river but do not have a problem with the people who keep fish, that is their right. For many, the smaller rivers in September are there only chance they have to enjoy catching some salmon. They have just as much right to enjoy the fish as the rest of us. Most don't have access to a boat and can't safely wade the larger rivers. The smaller river is their ticket to enjoying this great fighting fish. 

I dislike illegal fishing as much as the next person. Again, this topic (more co's, dnr) has been pounded on other postings on this board. 

We also can't have to many specific rules for each section of the river. Single hook only for spawn sacs not to exceed 7 eggs and 3 Styrofoam balls. Double hooks allowed if your fishing line is green and between 8 and 20 pound test -Thursdays only... 

What I mean is, let people fish!


----------



## JerryBoy1984 (Sep 6, 2010)

stelmon said:


> Banning treble hooks is the dumbest thing out there. Then people who fish cranks wouldn't be allowed to pursue salmon. ...and I bet guys who are chucking and ducking are snagging just as many people as guys using trebles. Saw a gill hooked fish thrown on a stringer yesterday that was hooked with a single.


yeah thats why you ban treble hooks except on lures...which is what ive been thinking for years.....besides throwing cranks, spinners, etc. there is not one legit reason why you need a treble hook to catch a salmon or steelhead....it should already easily be a law


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

fishman210 said:


> Cranks would still be allowed to be ran. Just have to spend a little time changing some hooks. It is a legit rule in ohio and so is a NO FISHING rule after dark In the river. There are many considerations and variations of rules that should be talked about. Fines should be greatly increased. Right now snaggers are not paying enough for their wrong doing! More eyes need to be put out there watching the people who are breaking the laws and killing our fishery!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 There doesn't seem to be much support for funding more CO's or for increasing regulations. A very vocal group of anglers believe two things; first that fish stocks can't be hurt by fishing and second that maximum harvest is the right of every American. By being so vocal they can badger the DNR into reducing enforcement. After all, are a few fish worth getting letters and having meetings constantly disrupted? When the public finally gets fed up and demands more enforcement and more protection we'll see it. 

These two arguments are also easily used by violators to justify their actions. "Hey, I read on MSF that it only takes a couple of fish to restock the Betsie so it don't matter how many we get or how we get 'em." I'm sure the arguments aren't meant to be used that way but that is the predictable end result. Too bad for fisherman and too bad for Michigan.


----------



## JerryBoy1984 (Sep 6, 2010)

Davelobi said:


> I've been there several times this summer/fall. I'm glad to hear of this decision by the DNR. This post was to inform us about the pending closure of part of the Betsie and the reason for doing so. It wasn't to re-write the Michigan fishing regulations handbook.
> 
> If you want to make fly only sections, close other areas, limit number of hook points, change seasons, fine more snaggers, etc.. Then go to your DNR or politicians and get regulations changed.
> 
> ...


yeah those people snagging arent fishing though...thats the whole point...you have to have rules that make sense and have them inforced because those people are ruining it for others who would be fishing legit...you can't have 80% of the people hooking salmon in all these rivers snagging because its not fair to people who take the time to learn and utilize legitimate methods...if your not willing to spend the time and effort to learn how to fish a salmon correctly then you should not have access to the resource...theres really no excuse either because you can drive to a cleaning station, get some skein, cure it, buy some bobbers and egg hooks and catch salmon legitimately with a 10 dollar rod and not exert that much effort...i mean its more sad than anything else that people are driving 4, 5 or 6 hours for a salmon trip once a year and they are using legit tactics but they can't get a spot or get on fish because some leroy is out there with a marlin rod and 60 lb test ripping a treble hook with yarn on it through every hole.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

How in the world does an emergency order based on water conditions to protect wild stocks of fish turn into any kind of gear debate? 

It's a public resource that the DNR is in charge of managing and protecting. That's exactly what they're doing, no more no less.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

toto said:


> bass master, I understand your reasoning with one exception. The Betsie has never been planted with salmon, and it gets one heck of run every year. In this case, this particular run needs to be protected. If the water were up, there wouldn't be an issue, but raking fish, even legally just doesn't make sense in 3 inches of water. At the very least, it should at least be sporting. And absolutely not on the flies only thing, I don't think I need to say any more on that issue.


I don't know how they got in there originally, maybe just a few strays started the sequence of events.
I do know there were Salmon in the Betsie all the way back to the 80's and every year since.
Everyone said they couldn't be caught because they had no interest in feeding once in the river.
Whammo, they were sure surprised when we took a few Ping-A-Tees out of the box and let them wiggle across those deep holes...:lol:
The sales of that lure skyrocketed in the area...became hard to find.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice work DNR! I was up this weekend and knew fishing would be tough. It was but it was better than sitting at home. Did manage two. 

As a side note, a few of my buddies went to Benzie to buy some gear and the clerk said the best rig is a treble with yarn, that was is "catchin em". The fact that a bait shop is promoting the rip and grip method on their own river is disturbing and counter productive. We need a culture change. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Queequeg said:


> Nice work DNR! I was up this weekend and knew fishing would be tough. It was but it was better than sitting at home. Did manage two.
> 
> As a side note, a few of my buddies went to Benzie to buy some gear and the clerk said the best rig is a treble with yarn, that was is "catchin em". The fact that a bait shop is promoting the rip and grip method on their own river is disturbing and counter productive. *We need a culture change.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

thousandcasts said:


> How in the world does an emergency order based on water conditions to protect wild stocks of fish turn into any kind of gear debate?
> 
> It's a public resource that the DNR is in charge of managing and protecting. That's exactly what they're doing, no more no less.



What he said.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad to hear the DNR is stepping up...


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice Job on the closure!! To bad the DNR or who ever would handle it could not go out and and dredge some kind of channel due to the low water and the extreme sand build up over the years. I know it would not be a fix all, but it would help out with what little flow there is.


----------

